# السلامة في أعمال تنقيب وتداول المواد البترولية .. د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (24 يونيو 2010)

*الأمان والسلامة في أعمال *
*تنقيب وتكرير وتداول المواد البترولية *
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]هذا البحث عبارة عن[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font][/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]جزء[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.] من الباب ال[/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]عاشر[/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font][/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]من كتاب [/font]
المرجــع في الأمان الصــناعي
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي[/font]
* * * * * * * * * * * * *​تمهيد
تستعمل الحفارات الدائرية لفتح الحفر التي قد يصل أعماقها إلي عشرات الآلاف من الأمتار أثناء التنقيب عن البترول ، وتتألف آلة الحفر من عناصر قاطعة متصلة بمحاور مفرغة تدور بواسطة القوة المحركة ، حيث يتخلل التربة التي يمتصها المحور المفرغ (الأنبوب) ويقذف بها جانباً شيئا فشـيئا ، ويضاف إلي هذه الأنابيب أنابيب أخرى يزداد عددها حسـب العمق ، وهناك قوة ماصـة تخترق هذه الأنابيب لترفع التراب والطين ، من الأعماق إلى سطح الأرض.
وعند خروج النفط إلي سطح الأرض بالضغط الطبيعي أو بواسطة الضخ ، تجرى التجهيزات الفنية لنقله عن طريق أنابيب إلى مصانع التكرير لتصنيعه محلي أو ينقل للتصدير إلى الخارج . وعند تبديل البئر أو عند جفافه تسحب الأنابيب التي يعتمد في رفعها على برج حديدي متين وتباشـر العمليات على عكس التنقيب والحفر.
يتناول هـذا الباب كيفية تكوين البترول في باطن الأرض ، وحفر آبار البترول ، وكيفية إختيار العاملين بمجال التنقيب عن البترول ، إصابات العمل الطبيعية ، والحوادث التي يتعرض لها العاملين بمجال التنقيب عن البترول ، والإصابات الناتجة عن طبيعة النفط الخام ، وطرق الوقاية من هذه الحوادث.
ويتعرض إلى طرق نقل المنتجات البترولية من خلال أنابيب التوصيل والمضخات وعن طريق الشاحنات وناقلات السفن العملاقة ، ودور الشركات المالكة للناقلات ، والمستودعات التجارية للمنتجات البترولية ، وخزانات ومستودعات الغاز ، ومحطات ضخ البترول ، والحوادث الممكن حدوثها وطرق الوقاية بكل منها.
كما يتعرض إلى الحوادث الناتجة عن عمليات تخزين ونقل وتداول البترول ومشتقاته ، والإجراءات الآمنـة للوقاية من هذه الحوادث.


----------



## 1q2w3e (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الدكتوراحمد زكي 
معلومات رائعة جداُ و جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجو الحصول على نسخة من هذا الكتاب القيم المرجــع في الأمان الصــناعي
لذا ارجو معرفة الطريق التي يمكنني الحصول على نسخة مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 يونيو 2010)

المهندس / 1q2w3e
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرفك بأنني أرسلت رد على رسالتك .. ستجدها في بريدك الخاص بملتقى المهندسين العرب
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## safety113 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا د احمد
البترول هو من اضاء الطريق لاجراءات السلامة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany mossad (27 يونيو 2010)

perfect


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع .. بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد
م.حماده مصطفى


----------



## م.علي أحمد (20 يوليو 2010)

بارالله فيك يا دكتور على هذا الموضوع والموضوعات السابقة
فأنت نجم من نجوم هذا الملتقى .
ندعوا لك بالتوفيق والصحة والعافية وطول العمر .
أحد أبناءك 
م.على أحمد على


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور دكتورنا العزيز
على إضافاتك القيمة


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفق


----------

